
Making OpenID really really easy - danw
http://fourstarters.com/2007/07/12/making-openid-really-really-easy-a-use-case/
======
petenixey
How many people would implement OpenID on their sites if it was really, really
easy?

We're a YC startup working on exactly this problem. We felt that OpenID was a
fantastic proposition but simply not easy to use and have made it literally
dead-simple.

Who would isntall it on their site if they felt users would actually
understand it?

Peter Nixey www.sitepass.com

------
zach
Interesting point about email addresses being a disadvantage in OpenID. Is
this a point against email addresses as usernames? I was squarely in the
email-address-username corner, but this is making me reconsider.

~~~
danw
I think an apps login page should accept url, email, username or mobile phone
number, but request the simplest possible mechanism in that context. Eg
news.YC just asks for an username on sign up, no email.

------
danw
I heard Simon Willison suggest this a while back. It's a great solution to get
'normal' users using openID now but it won't scale up. Perhaps the solution is
to integrate openID with the browser?

